# Finding a Good Therpist/Counselor - Need Advice



## STORMCHASER

After a huge argument 2 days ago over something as simple as me purchasing the wrong kind of jeans for DH to wear, he approached me about going to MC. We have hardly spoken since and I truly believe that if we go together and a professional is involved, maybe he will listen and realize that he does, in fact, have a problem. (You can look at my previous posts for history).

We are awaiting to see if his employer has an EAP program and if so, we have to go to one of their appointed counselors. If not, then I need to find a good couples/marriage therapist.

My question is how to go by finding one. Our copays are very high and I am not going to pay for sessions that seem inadequate or are not helping us out. I have heard horror stories of bad counselors/therapists and how important it is to find one.

Any/all advice on how to go by finding a good therapist is appreciated.


----------



## Keep Talking DB

I searched for days to find a counselor that would be a good fit. In the end, exhausted from a new job, home stress, etc., I opted for the closest recommendation from my dr. I am only 2 sessions in and I feel I should have tried harder to find the right one. Though not willing to give up yet, I do think session #3 will shed more insight for me personally. My husband and I rarely talk either, it's horrible as I considered him my best friend and confidant. I'm not really in a place for advice yet but that's my 2 cents. I wish you well!


----------

